# Avet SX Raptor



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

hey guys I was checking out Avets website and saw they have a new reel coming out. The SX Raptor when i saw that max drag was 26#'s i thought that's crazy high since the old sx was 9#'s. how do yall think it will fare up for being used as a jigging and popping reel?


A little off the subject do yall know where i can find thumb gaurds i need something for my avets when i'm casting those big poppers. I've been thumb burned to many times.

I hope everyone is having a good Christmas

William


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Serious tackle had the Raptor in the dispay case the other day. It's a small reel, almost to small. It has some drag to it tho. The mxl is about as small as i wanta go.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

well 50# braid is about the size of 12# line this reel holds 270 YDS of 20 LB Mono. I'm sure you could almost 400 yards of 50# line on this reel


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

line capacity isnt the issue. I'm sure you can put enuff line on it. The reel itself is small. To small. It's like a toy lol. But I'm sure it would just take some getting use to.


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

*Raptor*

I will have an Avet Raptor and a rod I built for it on your Jan 7-12 trip. One of the guys on a San Diego trip brought in 5 or 6 YF,s with the Raptor. I can cast it 180 ft. with good freespool and 20 lbs of drag at full.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

that's pretty good how big were the YF. I was thinking about buying one of these


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

*Raptor and gloves*

From the pictures it looked like 60 lb plus YF. No cows. I will try the Raptor for top waters on a 7 ft custom Calstar 700M. For Jigging I like the Avet HX 2 speed. Mo drag. I have converted both of my Avet HX to magcast to prevent backlash if I want to flip the jig out.

Gloves

As for gloves I like the blue neoprene coated knit. Less than $5 at Academy, FTU, Home Depot, and Lowes. They don't slip when wet. Snug fit. Can just toss them out when they start stinking from chunking. Better than most fishing gloves. I only fish tuna with braid, so gloves are a must have.


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Avet Raptor HX*

This reel took a 200lb plus tuna out of SD>


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The success of the reel depends how Avet solved the binding problem as ever bigger Avet HX reels have binding problem.
To land a decent tuna with small reel can be possible these days. I landed 90 lbs, 120 lbs and 150 lbs bluefin with JM PE4 reel which is similar to Raptor in size.


----------

